# My First Motor Boat



## russell4570 (Mar 26, 2016)

Well it's actually my first post as well. I been lurking here for some time and decided to join today. I purchased a 1990 procraft 1560 crappie hunter last year and decided it needed some mods to fit its intended use. Pictures below are how it looked when I purchased it.









The wood was in bad shape so I decided to tear it all out and replace it.





Side Note: I've been kayak fishing for over 10yrs and never owned a motor boat before lol. So it sat in my shop until my good friend from Louisiana took it home with him to fix it up. He knew we enjoyed taking our kids limb lining and needed more seating options. I couldn't be happier with his creation.




I did purchase beaver tail float pods and he installed them too




Painted too




I was reading a previous post here and got great ideas for seating. Decided to order seats and waiting on their arrival. Here's my photo shop attempt to show my plan on seating. Input is welcome. Thanks for sticking with me cause I'm not much for descriptive writing lol






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russell4570 (Mar 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Mar 26, 2016)

Awesome boat and welcome aboard!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllOutdoors (Mar 26, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Fin_and_Fur (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm digging those pontoon extensions, on transom. I was thinking about it before but that looks clean, now I really wanna do it


----------



## russell4570 (Mar 27, 2016)

I ordered the pods from cabelas. Made by beaver tail. Here's picture of them out the box. Also added picture of new led light we're adding.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fin_and_Fur (Mar 27, 2016)

Not sure the cost of those prebuilt, but I'll build my own.
Thanks for the extra pictures though


----------



## steadyt (Mar 27, 2016)

I like that thing. Did you have those benches made?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## russell4570 (Mar 27, 2016)

Fin the pods were around $250 for the set. 

Steadyt, my buddy in LA built the benches and plumbed both to be livewells too. Good friends hard to beat.



this guy is a great example of the guys I've met from south La. Great people down there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fin_and_Fur (Mar 27, 2016)

That's not a bad price at all by the time I make out my martial list and sheer design and draw, pay for material, weld....hmmm. I'll look into pre fab, only have to make sure they make them small enough for my 12ft r.


----------



## russell4570 (Mar 27, 2016)

Here's the small ones I used. They make S, M & L pods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kismet (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice watercraft.

GREAT friend.

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Fin_and_Fur (Mar 27, 2016)

I'll have to take some measurements on my transom. Thank you for the drawing. Seeing dimensions looks like I'm back to building but I'll measure in the morning.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 28, 2016)

Your boat looks great, did he put foam in the bench seats?
I really like the aluminum saw horses.


----------



## russell4570 (Mar 28, 2016)

Bench seats are livewells. Foam sides and under floor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russell4570 (Mar 28, 2016)

I am thinking about decking the space between two bench seats with same material and installing a hatch. I don't have any room to store items and I am brainstorming this idea right now. I could possibly add a seat pedestal centered too. Then I'd have two rear seats, drivers seat. Thoughts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fin_and_Fur (Mar 29, 2016)

Storage, space, and secured loads is a premium in smaller boats. Hatches with latches that are flush/recessed mount and piano hinged would be my suggestion.


----------



## Fin_and_Fur (Mar 29, 2016)

Hatch and seat system in the rear of my 12ft Jon













Custom welded tube with 3/4 nut welded to bottom for height adjustment cut apart swivel and had 2 plate to weld long 3/4 bolts to and attach to different seat options.


----------



## russell4570 (Apr 4, 2016)

Seats added










Added couple shelves below modified console too. It's turned out really nice






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russell4570 (Apr 4, 2016)

He made a seat bracket so the front seat could be flipped out the way to access front hatch.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 4, 2016)

I am in the process of a build right now also. I have decided to put carpet on the decks and the put Herculiner or another Bedliner down in the console area that way I can easily wash it out after duck hunting or catfishing. I also got a light bar and pods but I think I am just going to use the light bar. It's a 10in so I'm going to fab a bracket with a rotating swivel mount and hook it to the console. So when I'm driving and just flip in on and have 360 light.


----------



## Taylor1053 (May 23, 2016)

Great job on this build! Have you had it in the water since you put the pods on? I am considering them for my 1448 but have heard mixed reviews on their pros/cons. Thanks for any input!


----------



## russell4570 (May 23, 2016)

I have had it in the water several times and it accelerates much better and carries a load better as well.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russell4570 (May 23, 2016)

I've added a jack plate which provided me with enough room to add a lowrance total scan transducer.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russell4570 (May 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

